# Italian Motorways



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Can anyone give me an idea if Italian motorways are exspensive or not to use or is it just as easy to use minor roads instead,Paul.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See: http://www.autostrade.it/en/

Beware on minor roads that small towns can be very hairy with a motorhome ( or car sometimes) That said, you will see more and probably enjoy more if you use minor roads but you do need to plan your journey .

Italy is well provided with motorhome parking. Don't be put off by tales of mad Italian drivers. They drive fast but usually well and are not as impatient as you are lead to believe with foreigners.

G


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I would prefer the motorways in Italy as you dont have to negotiate any road junctions. Around lake garda I was delighted to be driving a car, I am normally an aggresive driver but over there I looked like an old woman out for her weekly Sunday afternoon drive. Constantly been under cut at junctions where I was crossing traffic, cars behind me would turn in front of me when I was yielding, looked like you pull out in front of someone and they would yield in order to avoid a crash. It is very difficult to pull out into traffic and hope the cars you are pulling out in front of will yield, I just don't have the mentality for it. I found that if I sat a junction waiting for someone to let me out by slowing down and giving me room I got beeped from behind. At least on the motorways it was just a case of moving lanes. I have to say that the Italians are the fastest and scariest drivers I have come across. I remember coming through Switzerland and through the tunnels and passing out a lot of cars, going through tunnels everyone remained in their lane, however once we passed the Italian border it was bedlam. Everyone was passing me out and changing in and out of lanes, It was like Jekyl and Hyde. But saying all that it is a country I love and hope to go back soon.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

On first visit to Italy we initially avoided motorways suspecting pricing close to French levels. Finding it slow getting round Milan we gave in, only to find the charges were much lower than expected. 

I would suggest they are an economic prospect, especially if you're covering long distances with time constraints.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Could you tell me under which toll bracket for toll charges do mh come under Paul.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Class B 2 axle for mos.

See http://www.aiscat.it/InAutostrada/en/informazioni/pedaggio.htm


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You can also find information for travelling throughout Europe here:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/


----------

